# The Strand, After hours



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

On the way to the beach, I stopped off at the strand.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

wow! incredible


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

That's a terrific picture, Fred!!!


----------



## yer_corks_under (Mar 23, 2007)

Reminds me of Kappa Beach Party Weekend in the 90's


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks for the kind comments Guys.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

that could be framed up and hung.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Wow! This is amazing! Taking you set it up on a tripod, how long was your exposure to get this effect? What lens just curious? I'm planning on some old buildings with my 24mm.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Sandy, I set up to do an HDR, with 3 exposures 2 stops apart, but ended up only using 2 and blending them with Photomatrix. Wanted to keep the dark look, so it was the underexp and proper exp ones I used. Blended the under exposured on the bright areas and left the proper exposured alone. Some levels and curves tweeks, a touch of detail enhancer and post sharpening was about it.
50D, 10-22 Canon UWA.


sandybottom said:


> Wow! This is amazing! Taking you set it up on a tripod, how long was your exposure to get this effect? What lens just curious? I'm planning on some old buildings with my 24mm.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

I really, really like this - so I'm going to be tough on it.

Biggest nit I have is the light temperatures on the right side of the frame. You might try to cross process this to cool the left and warm the right. They'll never match but a reduction in the disparity might result in a better final.

I'd also clone out those lines going over the street and probably the first striped "T" on the street markings.

Agian really nice shot.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

2 outstanding points I hadnt even considered. I was so worried about not blowing the highlights, keeping the detail, I plum over looked these. 
Thanks for your honesty and pointers.



RustyBrown said:


> I really, really like this - so I'm going to be tough on it.
> 
> Biggest nit I have is the light temperatures on the right side of the frame. You might try to cross process this to cool the left and warm the right. They'll never match but a reduction in the disparity might result in a better final.
> 
> ...


----------



## murphy66 (Apr 15, 2006)

I think if you darken your shadow if possible it would give this picture a different perspective.


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

stargazer said:


> On the way to the beach, I stopped off at the strand.


I love your photography, it's outstanding!!!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

murphy66 said:


> I think if you darken your shadow if possible it would give this picture a different perspective.


Thanks for the idea / comment.



fishtale said:


> I love your photography, it's outstanding!!!


 Thank you very much, I do appreciate it the kind words.


----------

